# best place for sockets?



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

I need to add a couple of sockets to the dining side of our MH. One needs to be 12v cigarette type and probably another standard 3 pin 240v type. I would like to match the original fittings which are grey.

Where can I get them from?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Type into Google "Caravan Electrical Sockets"


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Try CAK Tanks . You need to download the electrical section of the catalogue.

Barry


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Try this Ebay seller:-

CaravanStuff4U

I've just bought two sockets and a trim to make up a double socket in my van. Sockets £9.99 each post paid.

Seller is uk-based at Hanley Swan, near Malvern, very fast turnround of order.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

ours are Berker brand.

But CBE are available on ebay and I have just bought on of these for the cupboard microwave Look here £4.99< Click Much cheaper than the Berker and CBE if not on show.

TM


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Are they the Italian CBE system? If so, this is a modular system requiring separate sockets and mounting frames.
http://www.cbe.it/en/sockets

They are available from Marcle Leisure and C.A.K.
http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/
http://www.caktanks.co.uk/


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

they are the cbe system but I suppose any 3 pin socket would do the job as long as it's mounted correctly but aesthetically the cbe sockets would be better

I probably only need to add one of each so we don't need cables draped everywhere when things are in the right place (laptop, sons ds while travelling etc)

Looks like the cabling is all round flex type profile is this specialist or is it just round twin and earth?

Thanks to all who have replied so far


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

If they are the CBE as you say you can get a double type fitting and have one the 240v socket and the other the 12v Cig type they are very reasonably priced and the cables you can use standard twin + Earth as at home, the 12v is standard Red & Black.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> ... the cables you can use standard twin + Earth as at home ...


Les,

Just to be clear, do you mean standard twin + earth cable as used for wiring fixed outlets in the home (i.e cable with single core copper wires), or standard twin + Earth flex as used on appliances with a plug on the end (i.e. flexible cable with multi filament copper wires)?

Without going out to check, I'm pretty sure our motorhome is internally wired with flexible cable rather than the more rigid type used in domestic situations.

Regards,
John


----------



## Jumbocruiser (Aug 22, 2010)

It is my understanding that single stranded "twin & earth" cable SHOULD NOT BE USED in a motorhome because it is more likely to fail.

The single core will be subject to fatigue due to vibration and the core will break prematurely, or crack, cause a high resistance and possibly a fire!

I used 2.5mm flexible cable when adding additional sockets to our MH which should be good to 16amps. 1.5mm cable is normally rated at 13amps but there is no harm in playing safe.

Anyway, I think our socket circuit is rated at 10amps so no more than that can be drawn anyhow.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Multistrand*

Yes, you should use multistrand cable.

TM


----------

